# 1.2.0 What does this mean?



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

The numbers you may have seen in people's signatures or the classifieds are there to show how many animals of each sex someone has.

The first number is the amount of males - *1.0.0* = 1 male
The second number is females - *1.2.0 *- 1 male and 2 females
The third number is juvenile/unknown sex -* 1.2.1* - 1 male, 2 female, 1 unknown


----------



## Opheodrys (Feb 5, 2007)

So many people wonder what it means. I learnt what it means when I watched my Mark O'Shea video.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

It would be handy if this was a sticky in the other threads too, as some people may miss the general herp and go straight to snakes or lizards etc


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

*reply to what it means*

for example 2.3.5= ( 2 males. 3 females. 5 unknown sex )

hope that helps dale


----------



## geckolover87 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been so confused about this and now I actually understand yay!: victory:


----------

